# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  P. Vittatus tadpole community :)

## Bruce

First clutch of eggs hatched 8/21, and the smaller tads hatched out 8/30 (16 days from egg to hatch)  tested the theory of this species communal tadpole nature by having tads of different ages in the same container, and it is going well, all 28 of them!  They all seem to get along! 

Also woke up to another clutch of eggs... so i am very glad they are communal or i would have little cups everywhere! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

Wow Bruce 
Congratulations !!!!  :Wink: 
That's going to be a lot of froglets to feed !

----------

